# Do your chi's grunt?



## *Andrea*

Junie has started grunting when I cuddle her. Not in a unhappy way but it's like she is really enjoying it and she just has to let me know. I LOVE it!! She sounds like a little piggie!! Just curious to see if your's do!


----------



## *Chloe*

one of my brother's chi's grunts when she gets excited sounds like a little piggie ...


----------



## lisalikesmakeup

Cupid howls, but he doesnt bark. lol. But he doesnt grunt!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma

Yes, Dolly grunts. She is a very vocal dog!!! She is just like a little piggie...so cute!


----------



## Leeseebat

Bear grunts all the time!


----------



## tuckersmommy

Yes, when I hug him, just like a little piggy too!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas

Chico makes more of a cooing noise when I cuddle him he sounds like a bird almost. Nikolai makes a noise that could be kind of like a grunt but not quite.


----------



## Alisha

Poco makes little piggy sound all the time I wouldn't call it grunting. Bella does these little cries when I move her around silly girl.Mia doesn't do any of that yet.


----------



## Jayne

Tyson grunts just like a piggy too  its so cute


----------



## LondonChihuahua

Vixie grunts and snuffs all the time! It makes me laugh!


----------



## *Andrea*

So cute!!! I just love the little noises. She makes them in the mornings when Jayson puts them in bed with me. She snuggles up under my neck and grunts, I love it!


----------



## canadiandawn's_daughter

Shiver does more of a quacking noise than a grunt. But i guess i could call it a grunt.


----------



## babydoll

Gypsy doesnt grunt but she squeaks, its such a cute noise i love it


----------



## sourjayne

Louie does a little quiet grunt when he's trying to get comfortable when snuggling. He likes to rest his chin on my shoulder and sometimes grunts while trying to climb up to his spot. It sounds more like a person than a piggie though


----------



## Candycane

Millie doesn't grunt, but she does squeak like crazy. As soon as I get into the house she comes running to me and starts squeaking and squeaking. She finally stops after she gets enought LOVE.


----------



## DaveBoy1810

Otis my Chipin is a cuddle-grunter too!


----------



## susan davis

One of my chi's 'talks' when I give her a massage, the other one is so shy she doesn't like to be held.


----------



## DaveBoy1810

Yes, I too have a grunter.


----------



## kstewart61

My last 16 year old never grunted just cried for attention. The new pup is acting like my last and just crying so far no grunts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

